# Parking vs CT cabinet



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

From a restaraunt a few months back. The food's just as bad as this!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's a radio commentator that I often listen to, Bruce Williams, who has a term that he uses to refer to an especially dumb situation.... "Industrial strength stupidity". That's what you have there. A fine case of industrial strength stupidity. My install _might have been _nearly identical, but I'd have had concrete filled steel posts 3 or 4 feet from the front of the CT can.


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

MD
I do not believe you would permit the leader over this equipment, the improper fittings and all the other "industrial strength cr_p".


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pierre Belarge said:


> MD
> I do not believe you would permit the leader over this equipment, the improper fittings and all the other "industrial strength cr_p".


No, the rain gutter would have to go, you're right.

I do see some M&W weatherproof SER fittings entering the side of the can, without Meyers hubs. Is that the improper fittings you're referring to? I'd like to see Meyers hubs, or at least sealing rings on these M&W fittings. I'd absolutely have used Meyers hubs between the meter and the CT can, but this may have been done by BG&E's people. It is sorta humorous to see not one, but three inspection stickers on this equipment.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

A little ridgid galvanized pipe wouldn't hurt here either... you know, to protect against physical damage caused by morons who don't know how to park or forget where the brake pedal is.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm very surprised the POCO didn't require concrete filled bollards here. They certainly would today.


----------

